# Inexpensive jewelry that WON'T change color!



## Jennifer (Oct 17, 2007)

list all the brands you know have inexpensive jewelry that won't change color.

i like to change my jewelry according to outfit, so i don't wanna shell out hundreds of dollars for pieces, but they ALL change color, especially gold-colored ones!


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 18, 2007)

I wish I knew. I had invested money in the Napier and Monet brands years ago. I was told that they would never tarnish. Nope. Not true. Some of the necklaces I paid $50 and $60 for have changed. I never got them wet or got hairspray on them. I am interested to see the responses. I would love to know myself


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 19, 2007)

Kenneth J. Lane--find him in Avon

Joan Rivers Jewelry

A lot of my Avon Jewelry hasn't tarnished--Know what? I was told by my mother to put in my faux jewelry and stick of chalk and keep it in drawers out of the light! I have done that and maybe it works!!! Has for me!!


----------



## Jessica (Oct 19, 2007)

hmmmm. I have bought a couple of rings from Lord and taylor and they have worked out great so far. You can find them on the racks on top of their counters. They're also almost always on sale


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jessica_Ann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hmmmm. I have bought a couple of rings from Lord and taylor and they have worked out great so far. You can find them on the racks on top of their counters. They're also almost always on sale Is it a Lord and Taylor brand? I mean is that the actual name of the brand?

I will try the chalk thing also.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 19, 2007)

thanks for the replies!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 19, 2007)

Kenneth J. Lane from Avon and QVC

A lot of my Avon jewelry has not turned

Joan Rivers Jewelry QVC


----------



## LisaLu (Oct 19, 2007)

I was a jewelry consultant for a popular Calif. based fashion jewelry company (can't say name online) if you wipe off &amp; store your jewelry (real or costume, especially .925 silver) in small Ziplocs, this will really cut back on tarnish &amp; how frequently you need to clean. Air, light &amp; skin oils etc cause tarnish This company's jewelry comes in Ziplocs. Always put jewelry on last after you've styled your hair etc &amp; try to avoid sleeping, swimming. showering in jewelry.

This sounds good too. the chalk would absorb any moisture away from the jewelry!

Originally Posted by *Kookie-for-COCO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Kenneth J. Lane--find him in AvonJoan Rivers Jewelry

A lot of my Avon Jewelry hasn't tarnished--Know what? I was told by my mother to put in my faux jewelry and stick of chalk and keep it in drawers out of the light! I have done that and maybe it works!!! Has for me!!


----------



## fawp (Oct 21, 2007)

I used to have a problem with my silver jewelry changing color but then I starting cleaning them with jewelry cleaner and they look brand-new.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 21, 2007)

Welll, Ive heard you can put a think layer of clear nail polish on rings etc to stop them from tarnishing/changing color.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 22, 2007)

That's been a problem for me also, I eill try the zip locks. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Mares (Oct 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MamaRocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Welll, Ive heard you can put a think layer of clear nail polish on rings etc to stop them from tarnishing/changing color. Yes this is true, if does work wonders on fake/junk/costume jewellery
Mikey &amp; Butler &amp; wilson are great, i always find them non colour changing, also make sure you never get any hairspray or purfume on a jewellery item as this does tend to tarnish them


----------



## Nox (Oct 22, 2007)

Recently, I got into buying costume jewelry and this is what I do:

Go to your local hardware shop and buy a shiny, clear lacquer spray. Don't buy the matte gloss spray. This is a permanent, vinyl or acrylic barrier between the metal and the environment.

First off, get a very good quality costume piece. The key to looking good with it is to make sure it looks the part. Pick something that has a good heaviness to it. If it has gemstones, make sure they are actual prongs, and not glued on.

I tend to like gold-tone pieces, so I get something that is already blemish free, no spots, cracks, or any bit of silver showing through. Make sure it is absolutely spotless before leaving the store. Now, go home and wash that piece, removed every last trace of oil, dirt and debris. Dry it immediately with a thick paper towel, or other lint-free towel.

Prepare a small area for spraying. Spray the jewelry very lightly on the first coat. Turn it over, and do the same on the other side. Wait an hour. Spray another light coat. Turn it over. Do it again. Do spray so much that your jewelry is dripping. Let it dry. Enjoy! You'll never have to worry about it again.


----------



## LisaLu (Oct 23, 2007)

You can get jewelry sized Ziplocs at craft stores in the bead Dept. There is a product called "Jeweler's SkinGuard' that can be used to coat the jewelry &amp; also for those who have sensitivity.

Originally Posted by *S. Lisa Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's been a problem for me also, I eill try the zip locks. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## KristinB (Oct 28, 2007)

The chalk tip works.


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 28, 2007)

i once got a 25 cent ring from my friend from a "Pimp Jewelry" gumball machine at Safeway Groceries. a friend gave it to me late night as a pledge to our lifetime commitment as "platonic partners", hahaha. i wore it for 7 years on the same finger until i got pregnant and they had to cut it off. i swear it never turned any other colors or turned my finger green. i actually cried when they cut it off.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow had not re-checked this forum in awhile--some good ideas.


----------

